# 24 dpo (11-12 days late) VERY faint possible BFP?????



## kirkie11

Hi everyone! 

I'm going slightly nuts now as I am now 24-25 dpo (11-12 days late for AF) and as I'm never late it's very unlike me. I've been testing since 14dpo - all BFN.

Yesterday morning there was a very faint line - DH could also see it a bit and he's tried to remain calm up to this point, but we weren't sure.

Then this morning, I think the line was slightly darker (barely), but I think we're now going cross-eyed staring at it. :wacko: 

I've taken a phote (none of them came out very well) of the IC strip. 

I would be sooooo grateful if you lovely ladies could have a look for me and let me know what you think?! :blush:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test60774

I will test again tomorrow, but that seems soooooo long away now!! 

Thank you ladies!


----------



## LadyMuck80

I can see a faint line - looks like a BFP to me! Keep testing with fmu this week.

congratulations! xx


----------



## kirkie11

LadyMuck80 said:


> I can see a faint line - looks like a BFP to me! Keep testing with fmu this week.
> 
> congratulations! xx

Thank you sooo much! I hope so!! I've just got to convince DH as I think he thinks a positive must be a dark line like the control one. I'll be testing tomorrow (and it feels like I will be forever more if still not conclusive BFP!) so hopefully.

I am a bit worried though that it's taken this long for the hormone to come through, like maybe there might be something wrong, but I guess time will tell.... I am a curvy ladee so maybe it's that! :shrug:


----------



## Plex

I can see a line, no need to invert either!! looks VERY promising hun - I wud test again in a couple of days just to see progression and to confirm. Good luck!! xx


----------



## kirkie11

Thank you Plex, I'll update how 2mz test comes out.


----------



## Plex

Thanx hun, I look forward to hearing positive news!! 
=D im really excited for u =D


----------



## kirkie11

Hi ladies!

We've just tested again this morning and I think the line is darker, but not sure if it's enough to say it's a BFP? :shrug:

Would anyone be able to have a look for me? :blush:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test61051

This time my DH can see the line straight away and he's a little bit more convinced this morning, so that's something.


----------



## Moomette

I could see the line straight away on both photos, though the second one was darker, so I definitely reckon you're pregnant:baby: Congratulations:happydance: and maybe worth getting a digital or FRER to get rid of any last bit of doubt in your mind:flower:


----------



## MrsDavo

I see the line on both hun, go get a frer! Congratulations xxx


----------



## kirkie11

Thank you sooo much!! :hugs:

Yes we plan to go and buy a "propa" test today, so I can test tomorrow morning. I had made a docs appointment for Tuesay already, as I thought something might be up. I'm never late and all our conditions seemed right this months, so I had a good feeling.

Hopefully the doctor will be able to confirm, although they are a bit lacking in offering blood tests here.... might just be a POAS jobbie!! :happydance:


----------



## so_anxious

When I found out I was pregnant with DD I used a FRER on 12 dpo and it was BFP right away. I then used an IC (not sure why but did) and I could barely see a line. I continued to use FRER and IC every other day to see the line get darker and it did on the FRER but IC looked the same every time. I don't trust those ICs. You are definitely pregnant! Isn't it surreal? :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Looks really gud hun, I agree with the others though go get a FRER or digital =D best of luck with everything xx


----------



## kirkie11

so_anxious said:


> When I found out I was pregnant with DD I used a FRER on 12 dpo and it was BFP right away. I then used an IC (not sure why but did) and I could barely see a line. I continued to use FRER and IC every other day to see the line get darker and it did on the FRER but IC looked the same every time. I don't trust those ICs. You are definitely pregnant! Isn't it surreal? :hugs:

Thank you!! It doesn't quite feel real yet. Nowhere seems to sell FRER near me!! Only CB. Might get one on the Internet instead. Got the doctors on Tuesday so hopefully he'll confirm for me! xxx


----------



## Mamya143

Congrats!!! I hope when I test later it will be like yours. :)


----------



## kirkie11

Mamya143 said:


> Congrats!!! I hope when I test later it will be like yours. :)

Thank you. Fingers crossed for you!
:dust:


----------



## kirkie11

I've just taken another IC and an own brand Morrisons test and the line is even darker than this morning! 

Have now sent DH out on the hunt for FRER and he is on his way back with a 3 pack box of them!


----------



## kirkie11

Update:
I've just taken a FRER, shop own brand and IC. All showing BFP! My mind is at rest now, I can start to believe....! 
Thank you ladies!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=61096

:flower:


----------



## cupcakekate

congratulations! :)


----------



## Plex

Fantastic!! - sooo pleased for u hun :) congratulations!!! x


----------



## popchick75

Beautiful lines! Congratulations!


----------



## MrsDavo

Congratulations, fantastic news!! 

Were you getting BFN before the faint line can I ask, as you are 12 days past AF being due aren't you?


----------



## kirkie11

MrsDavo said:


> Congratulations, fantastic news!!
> 
> Were you getting BFN before the faint line can I ask, as you are 12 days past AF being due aren't you?

Yes they were all BFNs right up until 24 dpo (10 days late). Then slight BFP a few days ago, a bit darker yesterday, then line this morning and darker line this afternoon. 

Bit worried tho as the BFP came so late, maybe there might be a problem that's caused the HcG to take a while to come through? 

Guess I'll have to wait and see. Got 6 weeks left until the main danger time passes. 
:flower:


----------



## MrsDavo

Could you have Ov'd later? That gives me a little bit of hope  

I hope everything goes well for you hun, I really do. xxx


----------



## kirkie11

Thank you :) I could have Ov late maybe. I didn't use any OPKs as we were on holiday and wanted to just see what happens. Maybe I Ov'd a day or so out. 

Are you late at the moment, if so by how much?


----------



## MrsDavo

I'm not late at the moment hun no, but then again sometimes I don't even know what late is! I had a 23 day cycle July/Aug, and a 40 day cycle Aug/Sept! Currently CD27, but used BBt and OPK's this month, positive OPK on CD14 and FF says I Ov'd around CD16, that makes me 11DPO today and got a negative on IC. 

I am hoping now that I am charting I can take more control over my cycles, its been 20 months TTC with a MMC in April. xx


----------



## kirkie11

Oh, well it could still be a bit early for you hun. You're not out until AF shows so have hope! 
:dust:


----------



## Love0709

I needed to read something like this! Congrats! H&h 9months!


----------



## Cristeena

kirkie11 said:


> Update:
> I've just taken a FRER, shop own brand and IC. All showing BFP! My mind is at rest now, I can start to believe....!
> Thank you ladies!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=61096
> 
> :flower:

YAY, congratulations!!!!!! I saw the line on first 2 photos, and DEFINITELY on the FRER, woo hoo!! :)


----------



## rainski

Congrats!!!! 
A little scary that it took that long for a Bfp. I dont EVER want to have to wait that long. I might go mad.


----------



## Nadhoo

Congrats :D HnH 9 months to u ..


----------



## cassafrass

Yay for you ! :) I'm currently 9 days late bfn on frers and going mad ! I hope my journey has a happy ending like yours :)


----------



## kirkie11

rainski said:


> Congrats!!!!
> A little scary that it took that long for a Bfp. I dont EVER want to have to wait that long. I might go mad.

Thank you! 
I know! My emotions were all over the place. Still a little worried if truth be told, but time will tell. 
:flower:


----------



## kirkie11

cassafrass said:


> Yay for you ! :) I'm currently 9 days late bfn on frers and going mad ! I hope my journey has a happy ending like yours :)

You're not out until you're out! Have hope! FX for you! :)


----------



## Satine

congratulations hun, just looked you up from Team GB Bumps to see if I had missed any BFP's and you have one :D :D


----------



## kirkie11

Satine said:


> congratulations hun, just looked you up from Team GB Bumps to see if I had missed any BFP's and you have one :D :D

Oh yes thank you! :)


----------



## rainski

I'm sure you're baby will be perfect! HnH 9 months! :D


----------



## Mamya143

Congrats!!! Happy 9 months!!!!


----------



## cassafrass

Happy for you bfps!! Yay :)


----------



## rituparnag

Thank you kirkie11 for this post has given me some hope in the same situation now.. Just back from blood draw and well i am a nervous mess.. :'(


----------



## Gunnrbear

Hi Kirkie, I know this was awhile ago, but wanted to follow up. I'm getti the super faint lines for 2 weeks now... 13 days after missed af and 25 dpo. First timer so I'm freaking a little and wanted to hear about you experience since it looks like you continued on and have little miss ivy. I wasn't sure how to pm on this site.


----------

